# 12 month WHV



## Nick- (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I plan on travelling to Australia next year with a one years WHV... my sister decided to get married at the end of this year so unfortunately can't go sooner - more time to save £££ though, I suppose! 

I've decided that I'd like to travel about March time, but completely undecided on the city to start my Visa from. I do plan on working and travelling and want to do all the normal tourist stuff:

Barrier Reef
Whitsunday Islands
Airlie beach
Byron Bay
Ayers Rock
Alice Springs
Sydney - Bondi beach 
Adelaide
Melbourne
Brisbane
Cairns

I will be working 3 months doing harvesting/fruit picking as would like the option of extending my stay for an additional year, and would like to do the 3 months sooner rather than later (needs to be in regional Australia). I'm considering working upto one month before the harvesting/fruit picking in the starting city however.

Now, I'm really confused with where would be the best place to start... so much I want to do and see... any recommendations for this time of year with regards to starting city and getting a harvesting job/fruit picking? Any past experiences? I'm just really stuck on the best starting point and route to take as don't want to incur huge unnecessary travelling costs through poor route selection! 

Thanks for any advice you can give!!


----------



## victorialou (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Nick,

I'm heading out to Australia in September on a WHV too and like you plan to do my 3 months over on the harvest trail. Hopefully this site will give you a better idea of where you can get regional work and the kind of opportunities that are being advertised around this time of year. 

From your list of places to visit, it seems like it would be a good idea to start in Sydney, work your way up the East coast covering off Brisbane, Airlie Beach, Cairns, the Whitsundays and the Great Barrier Reef. I'd then fly to Alice Springs and head across to Ayers Rock and then head on down to Adelaide, then across to Melbs.

Hope this helps a bit and happy travels!

Victoria


----------



## starnsey (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, anyone else arriving in December? get in touch!


----------

